# Westside Lowriders 2011 Picnic



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

July 30th

rentschler forest preserve
5701 reigart rd.
hamilton, oh 45011
(park admission is $5 a car)
(per park rules no alcholic beverages)

picnic time (10-6 complimentary food 11:30-3 (or till supplies run out) 
car hop at 3


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

attention hoppers,, this could be a good one,,i do believe some of the top dogs in the midwest will be here,,so if you want to rep for your town,be here and show us what you got


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

Last year was dope. I'll want to check it out again this year for sure.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

We going to see who the real kings of the Midwest is this year so to all the big doggs bring what ever you got single double radical so we can see whos the king of this shit

And yes shit talk'n is welcome


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

2010 pics


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h267/61impalaon3/Westside%20Picnic%202010/westsidepicnic076.jpg[/IM
[IMG]http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h267/61impalaon3/Westside%20Picnic%202010/westsidepicnic075.jpg


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The picnic is typically covered by Lowrider Magazine and Guage magazine


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Can't wait


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

TTT only time will tell if we can make it.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

matdogg said:


> We going to see who the real kings of the Midwest is this year so to all the big doggs bring what ever you got single double radical so we can see whos the king of this shit
> 
> And yes shit talk'n is welcome


shit talkin is required.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yes it is:yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Mideast said:


> TTT only time will tell if we can make it.


Yeah I know that feeling.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

GoodTimes from indy will be there this year...


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

DAMN IT. I have tickets to a show that night, I won't be there this year. I had a blast last year and was looking forward to it again.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

LD0GG said:


> Last year was dope. I'll want to check it out again this year for sure.


Take a picture, it'll last longer.. lol.. I'll be there, but she won't be in the air this year!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

I have been wanting to make a trip out there for the last 2 years I hope to make it this year


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

gona be alot of fun as usual:thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I might be there


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

I definitely made my T-shirt donation last year to fund this years event. :yes:
However my daughter is slated to be born July 29th, so I wont be able to make the 13 hour voyage this year :nosad:
Awesome picnic, great people, nice hotel, well organized, and its worth the trip...I will definitely be there 2012. Sorry I can't make it this year.


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

It's really sad this is the only nice lowrider show this year in ohio.. If anyone knows of other ones please post. Cheers to you guys keeping this going. It helps keep the scene alive as small as it is here.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Gorilla Bob said:


> I might be there


oh you'll be there,,but your car wont lol:run:


----------



## Majestic Nice (Aug 27, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> July 30th
> 
> rentschler forest preserve
> 5701 reigart rd.
> ...


hopefully the duece will make it this year :x::x:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I might or might not have a car there


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like i will have to put gas in the truck and put the car on the trailer.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Looks like i will have to put gas in the truck and put the car on the trailer.


Im driving the caddy.. No trailer for me!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

good to see everyone that plans on making it to our picnic,,,sure to be a good time as usual,,


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> good to see everyone that plans on making it to our picnic,,,sure to be a good time as usual,,


yes yes it is :h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

And we plan on breaking some people off for sure LOL


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Might try to make it this year


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> And we plan on breaking some people off for sure LOL


 
:run::sprint:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Yo....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

IM JUST SAYIN


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

WE going to break some fools off:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

lol thats what im talking about:roflmao::roflmao::h5:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

any hotel info


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

granpa said:


> any hotel info


Not the Budget Inn lmao the place was crawling with crackheads and whores lmao


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL EMER (Dec 13, 2009)

GOOD PICNIC SEE U GUYS THIS YEAR. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

damn my cutlass looked clean in that pic.. its in florida now. But got something new in the midwest


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

granpa said:


> any hotel info


Yes there is hotels in the area. Lol also if your into it, I hear they have one with crackheads


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Yes there is hotels in the area. Lol also if your into it, I hear they have one with crackheads


I believe the one with crackheads is the one we stayed at last year. We definetly will be upgrading this year!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

for hotel info just google hotels near rentchler forest and pick your hotel:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> for hotel info just google hotels near rentchler forest and pick your hotel:thumbsup:


You know where everybody is staying at? Any cruise set up for after the show?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

1986Oscar said:


> You know where everybody is staying at? Any cruise set up for after the show?


not really homie,,we couldnt get a host hotel this year,, not sure about the cruising really im sure we can come up with something


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> not really homie,,we couldnt get a host hotel this year,, not sure about the cruising really im sure we can come up with something


Im pretty sure Low N Life is bringing 5 cars and We are bringing 4 cars. We are coming down on friday and wanting to try and ride..


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Come on pinky.. Lets get a cruise setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

That would be cool.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

1986Oscar said:


> Come on pinky.. Lets get a cruise setup. :thumbsup:


been thinking about that,,just trying to pick which night friday or saturday night


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> ttt


Friday night would probably be better I think. Any input


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

i know we are all coming up friday night.. Let us know. I know brock said sumnthin about eating at a mexican restaraunt you guys used to meet up at and roll from there. We are suppose to be leaving indy by 6, so im sure we will be there around8-9


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

1986Oscar said:


> i know we are all coming up friday night.. Let us know. I know brock said sumnthin about eating at a mexican restaraunt you guys used to meet up at and roll from there. We are suppose to be leaving indy by 6, so im sure we will be there around8-9


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Ttt tic tok


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

1sexytre said:


> Ttt tic tok


and you don't stop...


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

any word on cruising?


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

1986Oscar said:


> any word on cruising?


ide be interested in a cruise


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Thier is a cruise on friday night we can hit. Then we have a few other places to ride.... Im thinking around 6 ish for that. What hotel are you staying at? that way we could just meet at the hotel and ride from thier........


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ill have my ten speed ready.


----------



## LIL EMER (Dec 13, 2009)

Cruise would be cool.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> been thinking about that,,just trying to pick which night friday or saturday night


I say Saturday night.. Most people come in Saturday morning.. Well at least we usually do..


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

dlinehustler said:


> Thier is a cruise on friday night we can hit. Then we have a few other places to ride.... Im thinking around 6 ish for that. What hotel are you staying at? that way we could just meet at the hotel and ride from thier........


we are all leaving indy around 6.. So i dont think that will do.. Maybe 9 or so.. We are staying at the america's best value inn.. (The Dead Body Inn).. LoL


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Ttt can't wait its gonna be a blast just like every year


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

no official hotel for this thing? Anyone recommend someplace a little classy and stuff?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

LD0GG said:


> no official hotel for this thing? Anyone recommend someplace a little classy and stuff?


 Just have to Google hotels near rentchler park homie. Lot of them are booked due to county fair and jazz festival. Lots going on


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

imma b there fo sho.in a tinted out 4 do..lol..pank..waz goood.


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

is there going to be a cruise after the show on sat night? or anything


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

LD0GG said:


> is there going to be a cruise after the show on sat night? or anything


 Yeah we going to do something for sure


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt also Ldogg you can check monroe ohio its not but ten min down the road


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Can't wait going to be a good time for sure


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt This weekend!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I might have a car.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

what happened to the linc? and you have 11k post on this forum......


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

juandik said:


> what happened to the linc? and you have 11k post on this forum......


Still in the process.... Got held up with painting everything I took off the car. I orginally thought I would keep things simple but quickly transformed into a big complex project.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

that's what happens to me ...if i unbolt 1 thing ...might as well forget it, i never bolt it back to gether.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

juandik said:


> that's what happens to me ...if i unbolt 1 thing ...might as well forget it, i never bolt it back to gether.


Yup happens to the best of us.... :yessad:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Yup happens to the best of us.... :yessad:


 YOu bringing something tom


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Not looking good for me.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

timdog57 said:


> Not looking good for me.


 You Suck....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

WSL63 said:


> You Suck....


Hey fucker you werent there last year. And I have a good reason. lol


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i was there 15days after a complete knee reconstruction, you can make it.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Leaving in the Morning.....a lotta Michigan folks will be there.:nicoderm:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Let's do it


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

had a good time like always fellas thanks agian and pinky my old lady got a pic of your car mid break if u wanna see it


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Post all pics... Wish I could have made...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> had a good time like always fellas thanks agian and pinky my old lady got a pic of your car mid break if u wanna see it


 Post it anyways.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

had a great time as usuall. and the tre made the 4.5 hour round trip no problem


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Post it anyways.


mid break








broken


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

We'll make it back out one of these years but you should post some pics in the mean time.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

Had a cool time chillin out there ttt 


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ive got over 100 more pics, Ill post up soon


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

that pink bitch folded up like a transformer lol that was somw funny shit ...shes already on my lift and making new (better)lol arms should be ready for lima next weekend


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

thanks to everyone that made it out to the picnic this year.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

regallowlow187 said:


>


THATS A CLEAN ASS DEUCE


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Good time at the show yesterday,the food was good and people were great!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

SPOOON said:


> THATS A CLEAN ASS DEUCE


was one of my favorites there, I couldnt beileve when I seen it pullin up to hop


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

once again thanks to everyone that came out to support the westside picnic,,, hot as hell but a good time as usual


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## toddbrumfield (Oct 17, 2009)

man i cant belive i mess it again, glad u guys had a nice turn out


----------



## LIL EMER (Dec 13, 2009)

Had a good time like always.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

thanks again this year, always a good time just next year turn down the heat ahahhahahahahaha


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

lol looking through my pics today and caught my old lady taken pics of tom


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> lol looking through my pics today and caught my old lady taken pics of tom


 lol.............


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> lol looking through my pics today and caught my old lady taken pics of tom


Nah I think it was a picture of the girl with the white pants. :naughty:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Nah I think it was a picture of the girl with the white pants. :naughty:


so thats why u were smiling:rofl:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Nah I think it was a picture of the girl with the white pants. :naughty:


i got a pic of that:thumbsup:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

regalistic said:


> i got a pic of that:thumbsup:


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

any vid of the hop? looked like it was a great time!


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

*video part 1*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

law said:


>


Part two?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> pics or it didnt happen


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

regallowlow187 said:


> was one of my favorites there, I couldnt beileve when I seen it pullin up to hop


My homie didn't build it to just sit and look pretty.


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> My homie didn't build it to just sit and look pretty.


well u need to tell your boy i said well done sir


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

the guy with the red 62 is boys with the blue regal right? they all from Detroit? Those were my 2 favorites, Is the regal guy a member on here?


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

law said:


>


nice videos wayne got a great shot of pinkys monte:thumbsup: and pinky that was killer homie cant wait to see u back in action


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> nice videos wayne got a great shot of pinkys monte:thumbsup: and pinky that was killer homie cant wait to see u back in action


And not one shot of my Cadillac :scrutinize:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

the two tone one? ..yes there is..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

regallowlow187 said:


> the guy with the red 62 is boys with the blue regal right? they all from Detroit? Those were my 2 favorites, Is the regal guy a member on here?


 Yes and yes, his names Fons on here


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> And not one shot of my Cadillac :scrutinize:


part one 4:30 seconds in i still dig that car:thumbsup: oh and since u beat me to it i went and bought the orange coupe that was there


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

changen the wheels and then putting my other pumps in it then having the new plastics painted and installed


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## Crunchy Killa (Oct 6, 2005)

Is it just me or..........











did she wear almost the same outfit last year :shocked:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

Crunchy Killa said:


> Is it just me or..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats some funny shit:roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Why ruin a good thing right?


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

WE ALL KNOW PANK HAD A HELL OF A DAY..


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)




----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)




----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

LD0GG said:


>


nice pics homie


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

more videos are posted of the hop on pages 8 and 9..ill post the rest later tonight..good time as usual..seen alot of homies.ready to fast forward to next year..lol..


----------

